# "Infidelity" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter

The votes may have been well distributed between our entries, but a single poet has deservedly emerged as our victor. Kindly join us in slamming our palms together to congratulate *sas*, for her stunning winning entry, *He Could Never Learn Chess or Solitaire*.

Sas will receive this month's Laureate, a free one month FoWF subscription, and has the honor of selecting what road we'll travel next month.



Congrats, me dear! Another extremely well wrought piece with a title to die for! Thank you for setting the bar ever higher and inspiring all of our poets to strive for quality. Your presence here is a gift to us all. Keep doing you!


----------



## rcallaci

sas

congrats an excellent piece....


----------



## midnightpoet

Good job, sas. you were my first choice.  You really painted a picture with words.

Tony


----------



## Phil Istine

Good work sas.  I enjoy your poetry.


----------



## JustRob

Poetry
is a mystery
to me
that I don't see,

so sincere congratulations on your success sas in this alien domain. I shall now return to allowing my prose to fill the full width of the page.


----------



## PiP

Well done, sas. A well deserved win!


----------



## Sebald

Well done to all, and especially sas. Amazing poem. So much story, and coldly-angry humour.


----------



## sas

Thanks, everyone! This really is so appreciated. 

As an aside, I remain close friends with my former husband, of 35 years. I refer to him as my parent-partner.  We will always be that. We just got back from our annual 10 day vacation skiing with family. We all stay in same condo. But, really folks, marriage should not be considered "a given" by years chalked up. Remember that, if nothing else. He was stunned when I left. Never saw it coming, which was the problem. Open your eyes. He really does think someday I'll be back. Now that's sad.  His eyes are still closed.


----------



## escorial

We'll done


----------



## Darkkin

Well penned, well earned.  Kudos.


----------



## Gumby

Well done, sas! You earned this win, dear.


----------



## ned

salutations Sas - an engaging and original piece.


----------



## jenthepen

Great work, as usual, sas. A deserved win against tough competition. And that title is so darn clever.


----------



## Firemajic

Congratulations, sas! Your subject matter is always unexpected and always a delicious surprise.... I love your style....


----------



## aj47

Congrats, sas.  You did a splendid job.


----------

